
The Tech Industry Is in Denial, but the Bubble Is About to Burst - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/26/the-tech-industry-is-in-denial-but-the-bubble-is-about-to-burst/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
hwstar
We are currently in a software-driven expansion, previously it was the
Internet, and before that, silicon. This software-driven expansion will not go
on forever, at some time in the future, things will change.

Timing the market to avoid bubbles is hard. It's better to be diversified, and
have cash on hand to weather a market downturn.

Will they still call it silicon valley after the third bubble pop?

------
dudul
I feel like I read this article literally every day on HN. What's the goal?
Predict imminent bubble bursting every day for years until it finally happens
to yell "See!? I told you so!"?

~~~
minimaxir
It's fair to be concerned that some startups a receiving absurd amounts of
money. But that's it. "Some." The article uses super-outliers like unicorns
and Uber to make a bad point.

It's not going to result in a full-on bubble until _everyone_ gets funding for
a stupid idea.

